# meet the nicest people at super chargers



## Designer (May 28, 2019)

I generally get out of my car while it's charging at a super charger as I have concerns about EMF exposer (anyone have any facts regarding EMF and Tesla?)
Anyway, while sitting outside on a beautiful day, I had such a great conversation with very interesting person. I usually go on my iPad while waiting, however it was so good to meet another friendly soul.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

This happens to me at almost every roadtrip SCr stop (It is slightly possible that I, maybe, could, just possibly, be a bit overly verbose). It's actually one of my unexpected benefits of Tesla ownership. I have met dozens of friendly, and interesting fellow owners. This actually caused me to get my first idle fee charge recently. I was at the SCr in Revelstoke, BC. I was first to pull in to a small 4 stall charger, and another Model3 pulled in about 5 minutes later. The two of us represented 50% occupancy. No others charged at any time while I was there. We both got out, compared cars, talked Tesla and swapped stories. I suppose we got carried away a bit. When I unplugged and pulled away, my car informed me that I didn't have a credit card on file to pay the $6.50 idle fee! I'm not certain how long we talked, but, clearly it was 13 minutes longer than we should have.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Designer said:


> (anyone have any facts regarding EMF and Tesla?)


Yep.
First, there was this particular study performed by Consumer Reports in back in 2010. It compared the EMF generated by several hybrids (back then, the main one was the Prius) as well as non-hybrid vehicles.
_We found the highest EMF levels in the Chevrolet Cobalt, *a conventional non-hybrid *small sedan.... we found no evidence that hybrids expose drivers to significantly more EMF than do conventional cars. Consider this myth, busted._​https://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2010/08/mythbuster-emf-levels-in-hybrids/index.htm

The EMF fields created during AC charging are going to be really low. I'm not worried.

Supercharging is much higher power, but that is DC power, and thus induced magnetic fields will be static. Furthermore, the two conductors are routed close together, so induced magnetic fields from the one will be mostly cancelled by the other. I'm not worried.

An MRI machine is going to expose you to _several orders of magnitude_ larger EMF fields. If it were in any way dangerous, people would be dying left and right from those things.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

garsh said:


> Yep.
> First, there was this particular study performed by Consumer Reports in back in 2010. It compared the EMF generated by several hybrids (back then, the main one was the Prius) as well as non-hybrid vehicles.
> _We found the highest EMF levels in the Chevrolet Cobalt, *a conventional non-hybrid *small sedan.... we found no evidence that hybrids expose drivers to significantly more EMF than do conventional cars. Consider this myth, busted._​https://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2010/08/mythbuster-emf-levels-in-hybrids/index.htm
> 
> ...


What you said but I might add another interesting thing. Early computer systems in cars could be affected by large EMF's. An example would be during lightning strikes. To prevent this, electronics are placed inside grounded metal boxes. Guess what? That not only keeps EMFs from lightning out but it keeps internal noise in. It isn't perfect and unshielded wiring can carry noise but the levels are low unless you are a radio receiver optimized to pick up the signal. By comparison, electrical wiring in houses is unshielded and there is a lot of 60 Hz signal around. Before you worry about your car, worry about your house, WiFi and cell phone. Me... I'm OK with it all.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Keep in mind that you will experience way more magnetic fields and RF interference when driving around with the motor and inverter running than when charging. In fact while there may be a little while AC charging at home because the charger is under the back seat, there should be almost NONE while supercharging, as the chargers are in the big cabinets (that you are probably going outside and hanging next to) and you get nice clean DC getting delivered to your car.

In any case you should not ever have to worry about any of it. Don't gas engines produce sparks with every cycle, or little lightning bolts of electromagnetic energy...

You should be find as long as you're wearing your tin foil hat!


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Skepticism speaking, this may come across as preachy: Every 'emf sensitivity' ever documented...EVER...goes away as soon as you blind the participants to the presence of the EMF.

Say that the wifi is turned on? Symptoms. 
Say that you've unplugged it, the symptoms go away. 
Show the wifi being plugged in, symptoms.
Show unplugging, symptoms go away.

...the circuit being plugged into was never on and the unit never powered on.

Turn on an MRI next door without saying so: oblivious.

EMF sensitivity only exists as placebo/nocebo. Nothing to worry about from your car 

Back on topic: I love chatting with people at superchargers. Fun driving a unicorn spaceship.


----------

